# Steelers or Packers?



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Go Pack Go!


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm a Jets fan, but I'm watching the Super Bowl at the house of some friends who are big Steelers fans.  It's going to be hard not to mention the fact that their qb is most likely a rapist  or at least the biggest drunken slob sexist chauvenist ever.  Anyway, it's going to be hard to keep quiet so I'll probably get thrown out!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Packers!  Of course.  

I might be the only person in Wisconsin who doesn't own anything Green and Gold.  But I am not totally without loyalty.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Steelers!


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Here we go! Go Steelers!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steelers, of course...


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Steelers!


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Steelers will win.  That'll give em 7 Super Bowls and it'll be harder for my Niners to catch up . . . especially with current ownership.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Since my Seahawks finally managed to lose a playoff game and end their season as the losers they are (only if they'd won the Super Bowl itself could they have earned an even record), I'll root for the Packers. Their uniforms are more visually appealing.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Displaced Wisconsinite here.

Packers! Packers! Packers!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

My children bleed Black & Gold!!!~

Go STEELERS!!!~


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta root for the Packers. . .though I won't be too terribly upset if the Steelers win.  Just hope it's a good game. . . . .


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

DH is a Packers fan, so Go Packers.  For me, I am with you Ann, I just want a good game.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just to annoy my BIL, GO PACKERS!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

kookoo88 said:


> Steelers will win. That'll give em 7 Super Bowls and it'll be harder for my Niners to catch up . . . especially with current ownership.


At least your current ownership isn't Al Davis.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Since the Bears handed the game over to the packers

GO STEELERS!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Anybody BUT the Steelers... so, go Packers!!  (hey, I live in Cincinnati... can't root for the Steelers and our team sucks.)


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

kookoo88 said:


> Steelers will win. That'll give em 7 Super Bowls and it'll be harder for my Niners to catch up . . . especially with current ownership.


You've got Jim Harbaugh as a coach now, dude. You've got a good shot at something great.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

STEELERS!!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Packers!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

In the Steeler's favor are:  Mike Tomlin and Antwaan Randle El

Working against the Steeler's: QB (for reasons posted above by RorySM), the most obnoxious fans in the NFL after the Raiders, and an ugly logo.

I don't really care for/about the Cheeseheads one way or another, but I'll give them this one since the Steeler's cons outweigh the pros.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Pro for Packers:  the team is truly pubilcly owned-- how cool is that? And it's a tiny city, unlike any other NFL franchise out there. I love that quirkiness about it. And Lambeau Field (though of course the SB won't be played there) legendary and amazing, if you ever get to see it. I miss my Packers. 

I like the Steelers too-- working class, fun city. But icky fans, and that QB--no way. Love the coach and Troy, though. I wish my Packers were playing the Jets. I'd feel better about it AND they're easier to root against...!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Question: and I do NOT want to start anything, so feel free to PM me, but what constitutes an icky fan?  I'm not being judgmental.  I'm not a fan, although I do live 30 minutes from the Steeler stadium and I watch the game if nothing else is on, or I'm in the company of fans.  I'm just curious.  
Thank you,
deb


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I think most of us who bleed black and gold will agree with Rory's assessment of that poor dude named for a clock. A clock. Really. How football is THAT


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Even though I don't like the quarterback, STEELERS! Although if the Steelers weren't playing, I'd likely root for Green Bay. Loved _Instant Replay_....



And for the Steelers fans:



Betsy


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm rooting for the Packers.  

Since I only live 35 minutes from Cowboys Stadium, I really wish I had the money to go to the Super Bowl. On the other hand, the traffic will be awful, and who really wants to surrounded by 100K fans?


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I think Steelers, Raiders and Eagles fans are known for being rough and boorish. I only know one person who's been to a Steelers game and he said it was pretty rough. However, Packers fans, supposedly known for being friendly and benign, have been known to throw beer on opposting players' heads as they pass through the tunnel to their locker rooms. So, I guess "icky" fans are everywhere, and great fans are everywhere...


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

Steelers, but only because I had no idea which team was their competition (thanks for the enlightenment.)   

Also, my brother is a Steelers fan.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

That's funny because Steelers fans think we're nothing compared to Baltimore and Cleveland's fans. 

Now, I say that as a couch potato fan. I prefer the warmth, the short lines for food, and the clean bathrooms. Not to mention, I'm not good around drunk people. Which any and all NFL teams have in large supply, sadly.

Others? What say you about the fans?


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

The Pack is back. And long live Aaron Rodgers. (Although Clay Matthews needs a haircut.)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

DH is from Chicago, so he won't root for the Packers.  So to liven it up in the house, I think I will.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> That's funny because Steelers fans think we're nothing compared to Baltimore and Cleveland's fans.
> 
> Now, I say that as a couch potato fan. I prefer the warmth, the short lines for food, and the clean bathrooms. Not to mention, I'm not good around drunk people. Which any and all NFL teams have in large supply, sadly.
> 
> Others? What say you about the fans?


Some Baltimore fans are questionable, for sure. I don't know about Cleveland, but the Ravens fans (they hypocrites) are often very nasty to the Colts and Colts fans for "stealing" their franchise, even though the Ravens moved to Baltimore under similar (and perhaps worse) circumstances.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> DH is from Chicago, so he won't root for the Packers. So to liven it up in the house, I think I will.


. I love that. 
deb


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Go Pack!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

PACKERS!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Packers. I'm going to go with Rogers over Rothlesberger. Both are complete teams and this should be a good Super Bowl.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> Some Baltimore fans are questionable, for sure. I don't know about Cleveland, but the Ravens fans (they hypocrites) are often very nasty to the Colts and Colts fans for "stealing" their franchise, even though the Ravens moved to Baltimore under similar (and perhaps worse) circumstances.


I can't speak for my fellow Ravens fans but I would never disrespect the Colts fans for something the Irsay family is responsible for. I do, however, despise the organization and always root against the team unless the Colts winning would be beneficial to the Ravens. I don't think that makes me a hypocrite. I didn't ask for Modell to move the Browns. I would have rather gotten an expansion team, but the NFL kept passing Baltimore over for cities like Jacksonville and Carolina. Also, to say Cleveland had it worse is ludicrous. They got a team within a couple of years and got to keep their name, colors and history. Baltimore was without a team for 13 years. I think Cleveland had it much better, though I do have sympathy for them. Losing a team is never good, no matter what the circumstances, and I don't blame them for hating the Ravens.

Anyway, rant over. Obviously, I'm pulling for the Packers because the Steelers are the one team I hate even more than the Colts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I can't speak for my fellow Ravens fans but I would never disrespect the Colts fans for something the Irsay family is responsible for. I do, however, despise the organization and always root against the team unless the Colts winning would be beneficial to the Ravens. I don't think that makes me a hypocrite. I didn't ask for Modell to move the Browns. I would have rather gotten an expansion team, but the NFL kept passing Baltimore over for cities like Jacksonville and Carolina. Also, to say Cleveland had it worse is ludicrous. They got a team within a couple of years and got to keep their name, colors and history. Baltimore was without a team for 13 years. I think Cleveland had it much better, though I do have sympathy for them. Losing a team is never good, no matter what the circumstances, and I don't blame them for hating the Ravens.
> 
> Anyway, rant over. Obviously, I'm pulling for the Packers because the Steelers are the one team I hate even more than the Colts.


This is a reason to root for the Packers. . . . .the city and its residents own the team and there is apparently a clause that says that if they ever decide to sell it. . . .say to move it to another city. . . .the owners don't get the profit -- it goes to designated city charities. See this section of the Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Bay_Packers#Public_Company


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Another reason: there have been multiple opportunities to license/name the field with corporate sponsorship (a la Qwest field--ugh!), but the people have rejected the efforts every time. They'd rather forgo the money than lose Lambeau Field.


----------

